# BLUEFISH



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok so what do you think about bluefish what recipe is the best


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Fry them..If you cut the blood line out they will be better..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

fresh bluefish is pretty good fried. Just cut out the bloodline like Dylan said.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

On a hook, for bait. Unless that is all you have. But that is just me.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't eat em


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

All you guys that talk down on it had obviously never had it right..You cut the bloodline out and it is as good as anything else fried..Except mullet..Travis you are too busy eating white trout to eat bluefish anyway:moon..Yall shouldnt say stuff like that discouraging people from trying it..


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd rather eat a white trout than a bluefish anyday Dylan!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (4/21/2009)*I'd rather eat a white trout than a bluefish anyday Dylan!




Me too!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (4/21/2009)*All you guys that talk down on it had obviously never had it right..You cut the bloodline out and it is as good as anything else fried..Except mullet..Travis you are too busy eating white trout to eat bluefish anyway:moon..Yall shouldnt say stuff like that discouraging people from trying it..


With all the choices of MUCH better fish, why settle for inferior tasting (to me) fish. Like eating Bass vs Crappie....Bass:banghead:banghead All catch and release, but Crappie :hungry.....get ready Mike...

It's each to his own, If I was hungry enough I'd eat them.....haven't been there yet.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We ate the crap out of them in Chesapeake, but i only use the ones down here for bait. My family would take bluefish charters once a year. You would have 6 to 8 rods out and every one would go off at the same time. 4 to 5 boats would circle a school and keep them pinned in, while taking turns on a through pass. It was pretty cool to see.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/21/2009)*They will make a turd and thats about it just like all that other junk like trout and mullet and what not,.They taste like fish no matter how its cooked.Nothing great or spectacular.Im sure you could sit down and eat it if you was hungry and be like yeah this is ok and im eating it but than again there is ALOT better stuff out there.I guess im just spoiled.
> 
> I use to eat King Mackeral and thought it was great till the freezer started getting filled with triggerfish and grouper.Now its a no brainer.




Triggerfish was considered a trash fish at one time... Don't knock it until you try it...


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I like them on the 'half shell' barbequed. Cut their throats when you catch them and let them bleed it improves the flesh ofmost fish.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

for you guys that have freezers full of triggers and groupers how about sending some my way i have no way to get out there and catch them so i have to settle with reds BLUES black drum and pomps and screw white trout its like eating mush


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i didnt used to keep bluefish either. when camping at st andrews park, my son trevor caught a mess of them at the jetty. he brought back a few of the biggest ones. well, since we were camping and had a fire, i just cleaned them only and wrapped them up whole in alum foil and threw them on the fire. i did squeeze some fresh lime juice on them, but that was all for seasoning. let me tell you, i dont know if it was part camping hunger or what, but that was some good eating!! it wasnt just me. everyone who ate liked it. i havent tried it since to see if it was an anomaly, but will definitely do same again if catch while camping.

i havent had it fried or otherwise, but i suspect it doesnt taste any worse than spanish fried. i agree with most, if you can catch better, then why keep them. 

and yes, trigger was once throwed back. but you cant compare a bluefish to trigger no matter how you cook it.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

I grew up in the Northeast, Connecticut to be exact. My buddies and I used to go out on Blue and Striper charters a couple times a month. We kept and ate all the Bluefish we could handle. Wrap in tin foil, coat with olive oil, add some lemon or lime juice and season with some Cavendars or other favorite spice. Then throw the whole package on the grill. Up North, I've noticed that the fish all seem to be a little more fishy than those from the Gulf, but that was all we had and we loved 'em. Try it, you just might like it. Definately not Trigger but still good.

Some pics from a Bluefish charter we went on last summer.

Striped Bass










Kelley's Bluefish. 1 of Many.










Tautog (aka Blackfish). No it's not a Triple Tail, but very similiar.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Bluefish are pretty good if you eat them fresh and cut out all the blood line. I like to fry them a little hotter than other fish, as hot as you can get the grease without burning it. Of course if I had Grouper or Trigger onmy plate I would feed the Bluefish to the dog.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (4/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (4/21/2009)*All you guys that talk down on it had obviously never had it right..You cut the bloodline out and it is as good as anything else fried..Except mullet..Travis you are too busy eating white trout to eat bluefish anyway:moon..Yall shouldnt say stuff like that discouraging people from trying it..
> ...




I def agree with that..I know some people that love bass but i dont..Bream is awesome! I was just saying bluefish taste fine..Especially when you bleed them when you catch them and cut the blood line out..The meat is firmer than white trout..Im just saying just because YALL have the means to go out and catch grouper, triggerfish and such DOES NOT mean these guys do..I DO NOT have a boat and do not have that oppurtunity..Dont discourage these people from eating tasty fish because they are not up to YALLS standards..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/22/2009)*for you guys that have freezers full of triggers and groupers how about sending some my way i have no way to get out there and catch them so i have to settle with reds BLUES black drum and pomps and screw white trout its like eating mush






:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

blues and pomp on the smoker now oh yeah and some beercan chicken


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I smoked mine after a nice hour long brine. Smoked it at about 250 for 2 hours. Turned out great see for yourself.



















Notice the nice color from all the smokeing. Prepared with fresh grilled asparagus and Cilantro Lemon L&P Butter.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I read somewhere that bluefish is one of the healthiest fish to eat next to salmon. I always thought they were pretty good. I mean if I had grouper or something else then yeah I'd take the grouper......but sometimes catching them isn't in the books. We used to catch bluefish all the time and I've had several friends over to eat fish. Never had any left overs. I bleed them and leave them in buttermilk for an hour before cooking.

Then again I like white trout, and shark, and mullet........sooo to each his own.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i tried them last night i had them smoked also but i also threw a whole pomp on there also so the pomp was alot better but the blue was not bad at all its a lil darker than i like but hey if its healthy ill eat them


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I think white trout is awesome to eat as long as you eat it fresh. If not it is mush. And summer mullett is damn fine to eat with some cheese grits on the side. Dont eat them ole river mullett. You talking about nasty. Gotta catch the mullett over sandy bottom then they are fine to eat. Never ate bluefish but it does look like it would have a strong taste.


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

When I first got down here back in November, I went to the jetties one day and totally slayed blues all day long. Like every cast for 6 hours. It was totally awesome. I kept the 2 biggest ones and gave 3 other large ones away. When I got back where I was staying, the lady had a book with instructions on how to cook just about any gulf fish.



The book basically said that Blues are an oily fish, and that the remedy that, you have to use an acid to cut the oil. I gutted them and split them, she marinated the meat in a combination lemon juice/ fresh garden rosemary/little bit of yellow mustard sauce she made up, only for about 20 minutes, and then they went onto the grill.



Lemme tell you, they were fabulous. Totally awesome, all three of us thought so, and no they weren't bled, in fact they sat in my backpack for a couple hours.



In my experience, most of the highly predatory fish are pretty good, which is one of the reasons I'm a little sad I never had a chance to try anyone's good bonita recipe...cuz I refuse to believe they're garbage.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ive tried bonita if you find a good recipe let me know because i feel the only thing the are good for is a fight and bait


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Usually it boils down to this...if a fish tastes bad when you eat it, you're probably not a very good cook. Cooking a fish like grouper takes no skill at all. Anyone can cook up a grouper. 

And if you don't want it to taste like fish when you eat it I have the perfect solution....eat chicken....


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We went this past weekend cobia fishing with no luck, so we tried to get into the spanish nearshore. We ended up with ladyfish and blues. They were all fun to catch. We tossed the ladyfish back, but I kept some of the blues. Got them back and when I cleaned them, I very careful to get every bit of the bloodline out. I fried them up, and they were great. Now, these fish went from gulf, to ice to the oil in a period of about 5-6 hours. I don't know how they would do if kept out overnight. I am a convert. They are good eating fish.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Corpsman (5/7/2009)*We went this past weekend cobia fishing with no luck, so we tried to get into the spanish nearshore. We ended up with ladyfish and blues. They were all fun to catch. We tossed the ladyfish back, but I kept some of the blues. Got them back and when I cleaned them, I very careful to get every bit of the bloodline out. I fried them up, and they were great. Now, these fish went from gulf, to ice to the oil in a period of about 5-6 hours. I don't know how they would do if kept out overnight. I am a convert. They are good eating fish.


I had a similar experience, and I'm with Corpsman on this... if they're handled properly, they are very good. 

A couple of tips: As everyone said, scale (you can scale them with a waterhose), fillet them, and take out the blood line. I just cut each fillet into four pieces while I'm taking the blood line out, it makes the pieces easier to marinate and cook. 

Then take1/2 cup cheap white wine (this does wonders for any oily fish), LOTS of olive oil, seasoned salt (I like Trocomare or Herbamare), 1/2 teaspoon salt, one tablespoon sugar, and fresh ground pepper, and put it into a ziploc bag. Shake it around, then put the blufish strips into it. Leave it for a few hours in the refrigerator. Warm up two tablespoons of olive oil on medium heat in a cast iron skillet. Put the bluefish strips in, skin side down. Put fresh ground pepper on the flesh side, flip after a couple of minutes, take the skin off while the flesh side cooks, add more pepper, and flip again.

Is it pompano? Nope, but then again, I can't drive six blocks, toss the boat into Choctawhatchee bay, and troll to Destin and back and catch a dozen Pomp's trolling cheap Clark spoons for two hours. I can do that for Bluefish, however...


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump for the beercan chicken! thats some good stuff


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fresh caught and beer battered...Lil hot sauce to boot.


----------

